# Switching bobcat rim/tire size.



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm looking at switching my bobcat tire size on the 873 (currently 12/16.5) & getting new rims & tires (snow) in a 10/16.5. The weight is a little different but at 2750 lbs ea, thats OK. Machine weighs 7500 dry Plow 1000, 8500 lbs, tire @ 11,000lbs. Any one know if the rim offset will hit anything. I'm looking to get the best traction possible by using a narrower tire. I need to price out the wolf paws as well the setup I have now I'm figuing @ about $ 1400 by the time all is said & done.


----------

